# My dog loves my rats a bit too much



## Jen (Aug 6, 2013)

So I quite recently got myself two female ratties (Delilah and Charlotte), I haven't had any since I was a child and had forgotten how amazing they are. Since the second I brought them home my smallest dog (Honey) has been very attached to them, all my animals are interested but Honey is obsessive. She sits next to their cage and will watch for ages until they come out of their little house and then she wags her tail like crazy. She growls at any other animals that come near their cage and she will lick them if they stay still long enough. The rats don't seem too bothered by it but I'm not sure if they could be stressed by her and I can't tell or if the licking could be problem for their fur. Any advice?
Thanks
Jen


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think the licking would be bad for their fur. Honey could be stressing them out but just watch how they act when she's near do the freeze and not move or do they act like they normally do if she isn't around. Also I would tell her no everything she growls at another pet for being near them because that could cause a fight if the other pet decides they aren't going to listen.

Also when reading that it reminds me of my dogs when they are waiting for a wild mouse or something to come out of hiding so they can catch them. My dog once sat for hours in one spot staring at a mouse hole till it came out so he could catch it. I would be carful and make sure she isn't doing this for that reason and when you have the rats out keep an eye on honey and see how she acts if you let her near them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen (Aug 6, 2013)

They tend to act like she isn't there at all, they even sometimes fall asleep right up next to her. I was a bit worried about prey instincts but she is very well trained and only seems to want to lick them which she does to EVERYONE cats dogs humans you name it. I'm also not too worried as she once stole a mole that one of my cats caught and I found her lying down watching it run around her and giving it a lick every time it came past. They don't seem worried and she seems more protective than aggressive but I always supervise interactions. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My sister's dog doesn't understand what is or is not a dog. She loves bunnies, rats, anything with fur. She thinks they are puppies and gets very protective of them and wants to play. It's a German Shepard that we like to joke forgot to get the memo she is a big vicious dog.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

My basset hound is the same way. She was raised in a puppy mill and had a good 12 litters of puppies, and so she thinks EVERYTHING smaller than her is a puppy. She sleeps with my turtle, grooms my rat, tries to mother our minpin, and thinks toads are friends. She let a bunch of baby toads hop all over her and didn't bat an eye. 
Some animals just have a non-discriminative heart


----------



## Erag0n (Aug 3, 2013)

What breed of dog is Honey?


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Great tool I suggest - coins in an empty soda can tape the top. Then shake when dog gets prey drive behavior or gets focused on the rarities. It is wonderful. Works great although must be consistent. Don't let the dog fixate on the rats. When she's calm and ignoring them you are done. It will take time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

You just need to teach the dog that they are to ignore the rats. Don't ask the dog to do any more than ignore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

